# Good News for Griggs!!



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike and Andy have stepped up to continue the Monday Early Birds at Griggs! The entry fee will be $25.00 per boat (100% payback) which covers big bass pot also. If you don't wish to enter the pot then the fee will be $20.00 with a 100% payback. The hours will be the same, 6:30am to 11:30am. They hope to see everyone out there this coming Monday, it's a great way to start the week!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i should be there finally


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

You on for the Monday wake up on the 19th still?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

saw Kenny Beck at Hoover last monday and he said he should be there, but sundays apparently tire out his mondays, so we may have a chance to beat him.

last monday my boat won with 5fish 7.2lbs
bigbass was a two way tie between travis(my boat) and Andy...2pounds even.
andy had 5 fish 6.8lbs for 2nd


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be able to make it as long as the weather is decent.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Got the word from Mike yesterday that it was a good turnout and the fish were on the bite. As far as I know the Monday Early Birds are in full swing through the rest of the season. I'm hoping to get out there next Monday. Had to work yesterday. Definetely looking forward to getting back to fishing on Mondays again. Hope to see you all then.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Is it a 5 fish limit per boat?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes as far as I know they have not changed the format on the limit of fish to be brought in.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

9 boats showed up...

Marshall took 2nd with a limit that went 5.8lbs...nice job

Kenny Beck edged out Bill with 3 keepers that weighed 3.8lbs

big bass was again a tie(2nd week in a row with big bass tie) 
my boat and Matt's boat both brought in a 1.8pounder.

Dale, I finally met your brother.

thanks to Mike and Andy for running show

It's a 5 fish limit 6:30am to 11:30am tournament.
Thanks to all who fished...see you next week, sorry for the results delay.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My older brother
I was going to try an make it, but had another commitment I couldn't change. May try this coming Monday though.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Dale, ....i hear you gotta new boat. hope to see you there. Gator may come also. it was funny when i saw your brother, i thought from behind he looked like you, but i new his boat was not yers...and i believe you're kinda bigger...then when he mentioned he was your older brother, it all made sense.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

HUH!!! Pat is older? Wow........  Time is just going by to FAST now.....


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got the results from Mike and Andy on the event today, sounds like the fish were still on the bite and alot of smallies were brought to the scale. Here are the results:

1st Place: Miller with 6.0lbs
2nd Place: Shane with 5.8lbs.

Someone also took the Big Bass honors with a solid 2.0 pounder however his name is a mystery right now and we'll try to post for him a.s.a.p. They're getting more boats in each week and the scales are busy. Glad to see the smallies are finally showing up in more numbers for Griggs also. We hope to see everyone next Monday, it's a great way to start the week!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

fishing was tough yesterdee, only one limit i believe. big bass was ShaneStanely...a twin rivers river rat...twas 2.4lbs

my boat needed one more keeper 2 threee-peat, alas, only managed 4keepers...i think 4.8lbs.

2nd place wasnt Shane, twas a fellow in a small jon boat, i think his name was Bob. He had 4 that went over 5lbs

see y'all next week


----------

